# First time in Portugal suggestions please



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Looking to tour for a month starting at San Sebastián following the coast where to call places to stay, aires, municipal campsites.
Where is the motorways a good idea to use like France to bypass city's.
Any help would be appreciated we hope to cross on the ninth of may.
We are looking to run back up via Spain after the month in Portugal .
We are totally independent for energy and love aires not keen on way out wild camping.
If you have a route or a blog that would be very helpfully.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

The Aire at San Sebastian is quite well located near to the new town and its a short walk to the shops supermarket and beach (we had bikes so cycled everywhere). The old town can be reached by bus (or bike) which run regularly from the roundabout near to the aire. The aire takes 40 and has drive over waste, fresh water and toilet dump (all free from memory). The bays are on the 'friendly' side (unless you are French and expand into the neighboring ones to have your picnic) and a little tight, but a couple of shunts backwards and forwards will get you in there. The overnight ticket is obtained from one of the most complicated dispensing machines I have ever used. It was a bit of trial and error before my OT remembered that the 'matriculation' the machine was demanding meant it needed our numberplate...once we had cracked that it was simple. 
The old town is lovely and we will be re-visiting in a couple of weeks time.
This was our only stop on that side of the Spanish coast as we spent most of our time on the other side where we mostly wild camped.
Make sure that you have the most up to date Spanish maps (hard copies or SatNav) as the roads seemingly change monthly as Spain has a massive road construction program (all the money we donate via their EU handouts has to go somewhere). We used a pay route to avoid Barcelona and it was really reasonable compered to the French ones. Mostly we stuck to the free roads and found them to be almost deserted and in very good condition (we live in Norfolk so anything without grass growing down the middle is a bonus).
The Spanish seemed pretty relaxed about wildcamping and we were often joined by Spanish tuggers armed with gazebos, BBQ's and numerous relatives and friends who would set up camp for the weekend.
Spain has a lot of managed Aires which often charge 10euros but have EHU, WiFi, toilet block and showers if you need them and washing machines. We used a couple and found them to be very well managed and very secure (lockable gates and we were given keys!).
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

€10 for an Aire! Inland Portugal, a campsite with pool, washing machine etc will not cost you more than that.

It's not very clear where you want to be - coast or inland, north or south? Can recommend Camping Alentejo (on ACSI website, not in the book), which costs €8 per night + electricity if you want it.

Lots of other great sites in Portugal, especially inland, but again, depends what you want.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Portugal is lovely and you are going at the best time of year, we are quite envious.

Some ideas of places we liked:
Citania de Briteiros, south of Braga; a Celtic hill town
Porto
Tomar
Evora
Serpa
Sagres
Inland Portugal generally
The Atlantic coast

More details and camp sites used can be found on our blog, at:
http://candakubicki.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Portugal

Hope you have a lovely time and find some marvellous places.

CandA


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As said, the Aire at San Sebastian is good. We have also stayed at Cabarceno (where else in the world can you see elephants next to an aire?), Bonar, Arcade and A Corunna in the north, plus a wild camping spot at Finisterre.

Second the recommendation for Camping Alentejo. Also Tomar, the campsite there is €7.50 IIRC and the Templars place on the hill is well worth a look. The Aires at Monsaraz, Aldeia da Luz, Alcoutim, and Castro Marim are all worth a visit. If you want a seaside fix then the large aire at Praia da Rocha (Portimau) is good. Don't be put off by the car park appearance at the front there is a large 'grassy' area at the back where you can have all the space you want. Its €2.50 a night plus €2 for 100l of water. The seaside town of Praia da Rocha is quite pleasant out of season.

JohnW


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*if your loooking for,,,,,,*

If you'd like a campsite set on a peninsular in a lake set in a nature reserve then try Camping Markadia,swim in the lake,sail or paddle your boat, popular with bird watchers also
link to a video i made below


----------

